# Mod Builders



## Kiai (20/10/20)

I need some advice from any mod builders. Making stuff is my thing. I have looked at one site modmaker is UK who sells components. Is the shipping from UK fast? It shows around 3 weeks. Have anyone tried it? I can life with 3 weeks vs R1200 for DHL.

I know this is normally a waste of time to ask but is there local suppliers who sells components? Alternatively any other suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

I would personally not ship anything through the South African Postal Service, as those 3 weeks can very easily become 6months, if you even receive it in the end. Parts locally are as scarce as chicken's teeth. Unless you want to build a Mosfet or PWM mod. The Vape Den had some DNA boards, not sure if they still have in stock though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Kiai (20/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would personally not ship anything through the South African Postal Service, as those 3 weeks can very easily become 6months, if you even receive it in the end. Parts locally are as scarce as chicken's teeth. Unless you want to build a Mosfet or PWM mod. The Vape Den had some DNA boards, not sure if they still have in stock though.


Tx I saw the boards at vape den but not the other components. Any local suppliers for a 510 connector, switches that fit the DNA board and a battery case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

your best bet would be broken mod salvaging for those parts. It is just scrappy sometimes, as a lot of people want to ask working mod prices for a broken mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

https://www.communica.co.za/product...kfUwrwBRjlrOBHQeWrq9CLDqK35mvPdRoCp6sQAvD_BwE

https://www.digikey.co.za/product-d...7KPVW1YHTAOY2o1PoWKZfUEJcWFW1sXxoCVDsQAvD_BwE

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

https://www.digikey.co.za/products/en/switches/tactile-switches/197

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kiai (20/10/20)

Tx for the information. I knew there were lots of creative “boer maak n plan” pepple around

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/20)

I used modmaker for 510's back in 2017, didnt find anyone in SA who stocked them.
Hard to remember shipping times, but I think it was about month and a half via post office.
Came out to R457.

For batt sleds, you're probably better off finding the stl file on thingiverse and printing it yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (20/10/20)

You can get battery sleds at Mantech as well as buck/ boost converters, MOSFET etc. 510s is a no go. 


Kiai said:


> Tx for the information. I knew there were lots of creative “boer maak n plan” pepple around

Reactions: Like 1


----------

